# New boots, do I need the insole?



## blondieyo (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey guys, I picked up my first set of boots today and i've been wearing them around home all day trying to wear them in a little before I head up to the slopes.

My question is, is it necessary to wear the insole at all? I found that it's much more comfortable to have no insole. I have a moderate arch in my foot and i'm going to look at finding a custom footbed or whatever but the insole that came with the boots is flat and useless.


----------



## ttchad (Jan 9, 2008)

Throw it out!


----------



## blondieyo (Jun 12, 2011)

ttchad said:


> Throw it out!


That's what I was hoping i'd be told!


----------



## ttchad (Jan 9, 2008)

blondieyo said:


> That's what I was hoping i'd be told!


Buy a pair of Orange & Grn Superfeet from backcountry. Wear them in a pair of sneakers to find out which works best for you and return the other pair. They have the best return policy period!


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Superfeet are okay, not really much cushion at all though. Been using Remind insoles and they much better.


----------



## oskar (Nov 23, 2010)

I really like superfeet they do make a world of difference.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Sole Ed Viesturs signature model 



BEEEEEOTCH!!


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

I ride without insoles.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> Sole Ed Viesturs signature model
> 
> 
> 
> BEEEEEOTCH!!


Truth.

These are in all my boots - snowboarding and hiking.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

I was not really a fan of aftermarket ones until I got my nitro boots. The stock liner in them is this thin hard foam insert that...well, i would have expected more for that level of boot. 

Take your stock liners out, go buy some aftermarket ones, use the stock ones to cut the toe template on the after markets, then trash the stock ones. You don't necessarily have to get superfeets or sole or whatever, most aftermarket insoles are going to be such an improvement over the stocks that you could go for a pair of cheap insoles and still be doing yourself a world of good.


----------



## policeman51 (Apr 6, 2011)

Montrail. I wore them in my running shoes for a while and just had to get them in my Vans boots. 
They're soft yet firm and have a nice EVA heal pass through. I hear shred soles are the best, but Montrail's haven't did my wrong.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Got the green superfeets for free but they feel like I have stone insoles. Might check out the other recommendations in here. Sole EV and shred


----------



## policeman51 (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah, some people love the green superfeet. I tried them out in the store and it felt like just a hard insole. Was not impressed.


----------



## blondieyo (Jun 12, 2011)

I ended up getting some special snowboard specific insoles from a board shop near me, they mold to your foots arch etc after a few days. Hit the slopes for a week and they just got better and better as the week went on! I'll try and find the packaging and let you know who made them but these were absolutely amazing.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

blondieyo said:


> I ended up getting some special snowboard specific insoles from a board shop near me, they mold to your foots arch etc after a few days. Hit the slopes for a week and they just got better and better as the week went on! I'll try and find the packaging and let you know who made them but these were absolutely amazing.


Please do. I'm in the market for insoles and am interested...:thumbsup:


----------



## blondieyo (Jun 12, 2011)

davidj said:


> Please do. I'm in the market for insoles and am interested...:thumbsup:


Alright I found the packaging and it says they're made by Sven Coomer Design and they're called K'Thotic Footbeds.

I found doing a google search, they look the same as mine so i'm guessing that's the right thing: yet2.com - Tech of the Week Detail


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I used the Sole ED Viesturs. A quick google shows: $28 a pair http://www.mountaingear.com/pages/p...KNC-97950/cmpn/97950/store/MG/item/220227/N/0. Pretty good price and you will see a noticeable improvement.

Other mods are j-bar and heel shim in from Shred Soles. In the DC Park, there is no inner liner cinch, so the j-bar helps with the lift, although you still have that lateral playfulness that makes it feel like a shoe. The shim just adds bit more support and supposedly helps with lift. I didn't notice any benefit in that area.


----------

